# bird feeder conversion



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Just to preface this thread, I have not tried anything like this before so I am not sure what I will end up with.
My daughter saw this feeder at Pat Catans and thought I might be able to use it so she gave it to me for Christmas.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I started by tearing what I didn't like off. Then I started rebuilding with some craft sticks from Wal mart.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Just finished the front tonight.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What are the poor birds going to use!?


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

The birds couldn't use it anyhow, with it sitting sideways like that all the seed kept falling out.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Added some paint after finally finishing the siding


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

going to try a shingle roof next then start with some detailing


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in this but I am going
to keep posting till im finished.
added roof and started foundation over the weekend


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

rdmtgm said:


> Doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in this but I am going
> to keep posting till im finished.
> added roof and started foundation over the weekend


Please do. I was in Michael's last week and saw a lot of interesting bird houses there that could be used outdoors for my G gauge layout. A little big for O gauge however. I am always interested in good ideas.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

There are a lot of people on here who look and never post. So don;t think no one cares. really like the roof.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks Tallaman and Bob. If nothing else I am having fun with this project.
Randy


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

And we're enjoying the results!


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice job. What scale would it be?


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I am going to use it on my o scale layout. It looks to be pretty close. I will put it on the layout somewhere for the next pic.
thanks for the nice responses everyone.
Randy


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

What did you use for the shingles? Think it would look good yellow.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

The shingles are made from 120 grit wet/dry sandpaper. I cut it into 1/2" strips then notched it every 1/2". I applied it with a fairly heavy coat of modpodge, that caused the ends to curl as it dried.
I considered painting it a pale yellow and I still might change it if it looks to dull on the layout.

Thanks for the interest
Randy


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Coming along very nicely. I was interested in the roofing material also. You are doing a fine job keeping us updated. Can't wait to see it on your layout.
Another plus is it looks like the final price of materials will be very reasonable. 
I'm voting for pale yellow also. Thanks for your updates. Tucgary


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is a pic next to sone menards buildings. Might be a little big but not 
Bad. This is not where it will be when finiished. I have
A corner picked out


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess Im done for now.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

A better closeup I hope.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice "kit" build! Well the bird house was a kit! :smilie_daumenpos:
Really like the roof! Keep up the great posts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All it needs now is a bird sitting on the roof. 
Well......it is a bird house. 
Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, this was a fun project and I think I learned some things to help with future projects. 
Randy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Since you are done I will add this if you don't mind. If you do I will remove it from here.
I was not kidding about a bird sitting on it, I think it would be appropriate, since it is a bird house. (or used to be) 

It is hard to find O scale birds.
I had a thread a few years ago about this,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19690

Maybe some of the new O members know of a source for O scale birds?
A few would look good sitting on your house....and the factory too.
If you search eBay for O scale birds all you get are airplanes.:thumbsdown:
I tried avian birds, I tried animal/birds. I tried a bunch of different search words, all I get are airplanes.:dunno: 
I got these off eBay but can't find them now either.


In my David Stockwell Bridge thread, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154 
I placed them here and there. Though looking at them now they are more the size of a sea gull. But then again, these are Jersey pigeons they eat good.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't mind at all I would love to find some O scale birds, I agree they would look great on the house and scattered around the layout. I hope someone on the forum knows where to find some. 
Also, I love your bridge and the birds bring it to life.
Randy


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Randy: It turned out great. Lots of excellent details. Thank you for taking us thru the build! Tucgary


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Tucgary!


----------

